# PR/Alumilite alternative



## rchrusciel (Dec 2, 2014)

So,  I can't use PR as my shop is in the basement near my hvac.  I have used and love alumilite,  but the alumilite for tube in carbon fiber just doesn't hold as many of you know.  Does anybody know of an alternative resin that works for tube in castings?  Maybe epoxy resin?  I have both a vacuum chamber and pressure pot if needed.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 2, 2014)

Look at west systems epoxy resin.


----------



## rchrusciel (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks Dan,  That's one I was looking at.  Have you used or heard of anyone using it for tube in?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 2, 2014)

rchrusciel said:


> Thanks Dan,  That's one I was looking at.  Have you used or heard of anyone using it for tube in?


  I've not used it but know others have for watch parts casting, carbon fiber etc with good success.

I've turned pens made with it and was very happy with the outcome.


----------



## rchrusciel (Dec 2, 2014)

Thank you so much Dan.  I was banging my head trying to make Alumilite work even after being told it wouldn't.  I had varied results, sometimes it actually worked for several blanks, then multiple blanks with that silver skin (or whatever it's called).  I would have rather just had failures.  Having it work here and then made me think it was the process i was using.   I just ordered the west system 105/207.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## guylaizure (Dec 2, 2014)

Smooth On is another brand of urethane.I use their Colormatch with a 7 minute pot life.It is half the cost of Alumilite .The viscosity is thinner than Alumilite.


----------



## rchrusciel (Dec 3, 2014)

I looked at the smooth on site yesterday,  but it was a little confusing.   Odor is low and bonds well with tube in,  specifically carbon fiber?


----------



## NCwoodworker1 (Feb 1, 2015)

*Smooth On products*

guylaizure

 Smooth On is another brand of urethane.I use their Colormatch with a 7 minute pot life.It is half the cost of Alumilite .The viscosity is thinner than Alumilite.  

Could you be more specific as to which products from Smooth On you use, their web site is huge and not very clear as to what to use to cast pen blanks.

Thanks, Mark T


----------

